# Warboss equipment



## soulstorm777 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everybody i'm starting an ork army and i was wondering what weapons you should give your warboss for CC.And which ranged weapon?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Power Klaw.

All other concerns are secondary.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This is not an army list. Moved to Tactics

Power Klaw is important. If you have the points, an Attack Squig is good, it'll give you an extra PK swing, since a second CCW won't help you. But it's expensive.

Also, since having a pistol won't make any difference with a PK, you may as well give him a shoota of some sort. A Kombi-scorcha is only 5 points and it gives him a one-shot heavy flamer. There's no reason not to take it. I don't like kombi-rokkit launchas. 1 shot weapon with low orky BS is not a good combo. TL shoota isn't a bad option, but really, the kombi-scorcha is about the best investment.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Warboss is designed for CC.

Pk is standard with an attack squig but in a pinch he gets the big choppa.

Ranged weapons for the warboss they make such things? I don't bother with any kind of ranged weapons on the boss since his speciality is CC.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I go with 'eavy armor cybork body pk attack squig and tl shoota, its done me good so far, but i also kit out a nob squad to go with him :laugh: choppa/sluggas with 'eavy armor painboy and cybork bodies for the squad, expensive squad, but damn their tough


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> Warboss is designed for CC.
> 
> Pk is standard with an attack squig but in a pinch he gets the big choppa.
> 
> Ranged weapons for the warboss they make such things? I don't bother with any kind of ranged weapons on the boss since his speciality is CC.


True, but think of it this way:
having a ranged weapon does absolutely nothing to hurt his CC ability. Neither Big Choppa or PK give bonus attacks for having a pistol, so there's absolutely no CC down side to having a shoota, the only issue is points cost.

Now, consider what a shoota (especially a kombi-scorcha) can *add* to CC

I always think of shooting before assaulting like having a bonus attack that strikes at I0. The more shots you can get off before your charge is the more damage you can do without them being able to retaliate...and with low orky initiative (or a PK dragging you down) being able to draw first blood is important for orks.

While the warboss isn't GOOD at shooting, his shooting doesn't HURT his assault at all. He has no access to Heavy or RF weapons, so shooting can only bolster his assault.

Now, what's the premier shooting weapon to give to an assault based unit? Flamers. Assault units love flamers. They're short ranged, and they can do a ton of damage before your guys even get into the mix.

So why on earth would you not buy a 5 point one-shot Heavy Flamer that doubles as an unlimited Assault 2 weapon? If you have the points, there's no reason not to get it. It only serves to bolster the assault capability of the warboss.

As for other equipment, I try not to load up too much. It you use him to hunt troops and break vehicles, givw him 'eavy armor. If you plan on putting him toe to toe with walkers and ICs, then you should take a cybork body to give him half a chance...but the warboss probably souldn;t be used against ICs because he;ll get cut down before he can swing.


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with everyone so far that a PK with a attack squig is the norm build. I also like putting 'Eavy Armour on mine. I'm torn though between the kombi flamer or the slugga. The only reason I even consider the pistol is then against very light armoured units you can take advantage of the Warbosses 4(5 on charge) initiative. Only unfortunate thing is that you wont gain the +1 atk that pistols give due to those power weapon special rules :angry:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

well yer a slugga would helpg ive you loads of attacks on a basic warboss with a atack squig casue thats 7 S6 on the charge but especialy due to the being re-released you may find yourself playing marines a lot so you will want to mass out for power weapons orks only option --Power Klaws !


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Just so there is no confusion on my satement, the PK is always a must, the 2ndary weapon I'd pick would either be the slugga or kombi-flamer. atm I'd take flamer only since I will be playing against a Tyranid army often


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

ok powerclaw is only good if you give him mega armour 
persoinaly the best options are a warbike big choppa sluga bionik body boss pole and that will use his higher initiative to its best of abbilitys it might not ignore armour but thats why you give him a nob sqaud with a powerclaw in there 

that is the best option.

on charge strenght 8 initiative 5 and 6 attacks not mentioning teh 4+ armour and 5+ invulnerable and a constant coversaveand teh extra movment


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Mega armor is terrible. Random charge range on an assault based unit is useless.
Just pick yoru targets and bring boyz.

I never buy bosspoles for the warbos sbecause any unit I pair him with will have their own nob with his own bosspole.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

The above equipment is good, and rarely take a bosspole either. The only time I usually do is against marines and plan to lead a bunch of BW born burna boys with him.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i find they are only useful when he is going with a bunch of nobz


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I really really dont understand the reason for big choppas, when you can take a choppa/slugga get the extra attack and hes S5 S6 on the charge with attack squig thats 7 attacks on the charge at S6, you strike on rear armor in combat for vehicles now so whats the need for that S8? if your fighting anything THAT big that you need higher than S6 then why arent you taking a Pk? :shok:


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

DaemonsR'us said:


> I really really dont understand the reason for big choppas, when you can take a choppa/slugga get the extra attack and hes S5 S6 on the charge with attack squig thats 7 attacks on the charge at S6, you strike on rear armor in combat for vehicles now so whats the need for that S8? if your fighting anything THAT big that you need higher than S6 then why arent you taking a Pk? :shok:


Well its an option under certain circumstances. true you lose an attack, but a big choppa still means instant death to most marine type standard leaders ( on the charge anyway), and you penetrate av 10s on 3+ compare to an axes 5+. Also facing dreads you going to be facing 12 av, and a choppa/slugga can only glance on the charge and not hit outside that.

The PK verses the big choppa another case by case one. Basically its 20 points cheaper, and more importantly still strikes at initative. Against IG armies you not always need a pk


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

yngair said:


> ok powerclaw is only good if you give him mega armour


Good lord, you couldn't be more wrong if you tried...

Mega Armor makes him S&P.... which means he may MISS the assault where you want it.

Sometimes, the PK can be the only upgrade you GIVE the Boss. It still pulls its weight.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I agree with Galahad 100%. I've too often been on the receiving end of just such a setup and it hurts. And only 90pts!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The "budget build" isnt only good for Orks, thats actually something that goes for most armies. Sure its always fun to tool up your general with lots of gizmos, but the gizmos known as boys/SMs/etc is always hot too, and most often hotter :grin:


----------



## soulstorm777 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks everybody ill try and remember all this


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Well its an option under certain circumstances. true you lose an attack, but a big choppa still means instant death to most marine type standard leaders ( on the charge anyway), and you penetrate av 10s on 3+ compare to an axes 5+. Also facing dreads you going to be facing 12 av, and a choppa/slugga can only glance on the charge and not hit outside that.
> 
> The PK verses the big choppa another case by case one. Basically its 20 points cheaper, and more importantly still strikes at initative. Against IG armies you not always need a pk


Well said and thanks :victory: ive been a csm player for a while but still new to orks


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Against IG armies you not always need a pk


Tell that to Ogryns. Or tanks. Or hell, Storm Troopers.

If I could tailor each list I made to the opponent I knew I'd be facing, I'd take Big Choppas, sure.

But I don't.

And in a take-all-comers list, you WANT that armor cracking, you WANT that strength 10.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Tell that to Ogryns. Or tanks. Or hell, Storm Troopers.
> 
> And in a take-all-comers list, you WANT that armor cracking, you WANT that strength 10.



On a charge the warboss with big choppa will still instant kill ogryns, and importantly hit before they do, and only needs a +2 to glance any imperial tank except 1 and that only needs a +3.

Yes it not really suitable for an all comers list, but when you know you going to be facing IG well worth the consideration.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Yes it not really suitable for an all comers list, but when you know you going to be facing IG well worth the consideration.


I could say the same for MEQ or Daemon Princes or up-armored Carnifexes or Hive Tyrants with Warp Field or Armored Companies and the Klaw.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> I could say the same for MEQ or Daemon Princes or up-armored Carnifexes or Hive Tyrants with Warp Field or Armored Companies and the Klaw.


Hmm you must have a different codex from me I can not find any of these units in the IG.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Hmm you must have a different codex from me I can not find any of these units in the IG.


You're either seriously not paying attention, or you're being deliberately obtuse in order to provoke a reaction. Either way, please knock it off.


He's not saying the BC isn't good against IG. In fact, he's AGREED that it is. All he's saying is "The BC is a good choice because it's good against IG" is not a good argument because you could make the same argument for the Klaw being good because it's good against the aforementioned types of armies.

If you're custom tailoring an anti-IG list, then fine. But if you want to make any OTHER kind of list, the Klaw is the better choice because it's useful against more types of units.

He's agreed that the BC is good against IG, you've agreed that the Klaw is good in a take all comers list. You both agree, so drop it.


----------

